# My new puppy playing with a feather :)



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Very sweet, Is it a border collie?

love ya cladding btw


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet it a beauti pup


----------



## tracyi (Jan 8, 2008)

Adorable puppy - sooooooo cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute pup very sweet


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind replies 

Eolabeo not to sure if it's a border collie myself lol was assured by farmer we got him from he was but the white heads confusing me a bit 

Cladding saves on having to wallpaper every year lol as long as pup dosent start chewing it


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kian said:


> Thank you all for your kind replies
> 
> Eolabeo not to sure if it's a border collie myself lol was assured by farmer we got him from he was but the white heads confusing me a bit


lots of border collies have white heads, some have more than others your pup does look like a border collie  a very cute one


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

kian said:


> Thank you all for your kind replies
> 
> Eolabeo not to sure if it's a border collie myself lol was assured by farmer we got him from he was but the white heads confusing me a bit
> 
> Cladding saves on having to wallpaper every year lol as long as pup dosent start chewing it


He is sweet what ever he is lol, i am so cladding mad..i want exactly what u have up the hallway


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

lovely pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice pup,,, looks border collie to me,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

